# About "Click and hold to edit titles"



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

Well, I sometimes get bored, and somehow I hovered over my topic to see when exactly I made it, much to my surprise, there's that text above beside This topic was created Today xx:xx pm

So, I tried to do it just 2 mins ago, and I can't do anything. Turns out it's staff-exclusive, anyway, can that text removed? Somebody might see it and try to edit his/her topic's title, it happens to me, so it can happen to the others too. And I was lucky I was doing it to reply in "can you edit titles?" thread, otherwise my mouse must have been screwed

I did it with 850 posts under my belt, Im pretty ashamed.


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd like to see it removed too, because it always reminds me on how puny we are compared to staff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nah lol, it would be nice removed, but it never bothers me, it's just random.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

yeah, it's not THAT easy to be seen, but it happens to me, it might happen to others, and you can't deny the possibility! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That text is not a bug or a glitch, is it?


----------



## alex (Aug 31, 2008)

And how it shows on other people's topics. ;_;


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah! Bulls eye! It makes me think I can edit others's title 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.: Woohoo! 890th post! Just a few weeks until 1000 post!
Another one of those P.S.: is "others'*s*" right? I was taught that after the letter "s", if you wanna show that it's someone's you can only use *'*. However I saw many others and they kept using 's after letter s


----------



## deathfisaro (Sep 1, 2008)

I made a typo on a title and after seeing that message I clicked and held in an attempt to fix it.

I don't think staffs need a constant reminder how to edit titles. It just makes non-staffs try and fail.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 1, 2008)

Another vote for my suggestion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You and me act and think alike dude


----------



## Defiance (Sep 4, 2008)

I was wondering why that was there...


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 4, 2008)

This shouldn't be available to non-staff. I'll get it looked at..


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Sep 4, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> This shouldn't be available to non-staff. I'll get it looked at..


Look what you guys did now!
Happy!
It made me feel... special...


----------

